# Bunny Expenses Spreadsheet



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2009)

I created this to track my bunny expenses, its not much, but it works for me. If anyone is interested send me a pm with your email and I will send it to you. It is in Microsoft Excel 2003. If your handy with Excel you can enhance it foryour needs.

For each month it totals the expenses for each category and I have it set up to keep a running total for each category for the years.

Anyway here is an example.

Dave


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't even want to know, LOL!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 15, 2009)

Patti i was thinking the same thing!!!!!!!!!! I remember going through all my reciepts the first year i got Sooty with having his teeth trimmed constantly, nueter, food, i spent a ton, i quickly got rid of that eveidence before the hubby could see it, and decide he wanted to cook the rabbits,lol

Dave if you could could you send it to me i wold like to start tracking to see what i am putting out


----------



## snap (Apr 15, 2009)

Ha, I don't even want to know, even though two of my bunnies are living almost totally off of recycled objects. XD

I'll calculate costs for anything that isn't permanently with me. Such as my FFA animals. I calculated all their expenses((not like I'd tell my mum XD)). But Harper's neutering cost more than your first month. So I'd rather not go into that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2009)

:nerves1 No thank you.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 15, 2009)

Thats an awesome idea! I'd actually love to do something like that for mine as well. Good job!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 16, 2009)

*:yeahthat:slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I don't even want to know, LOL!!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 16, 2009)

roxy and hartleybun are like our government in regards to their expenses - they dont want anyone to know

Wabbitdad12 - what is a Rabbit Secrets Book?:?


----------



## crystal (Apr 16, 2009)

haha like the government, good call...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Its a paperback book, written by aMaitland Sinclair, its an e-book that I downloaded, about rabbits, care, illnesses, treatments etc.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 16, 2009)

:yeahthat: must stop letting my imagination run away with me!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 16, 2009)

Dave i got it and it is on my computer, now i hope i dont regret this and actually find out what i am actually spending on them,lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2009)

The first year was a shocker for me, but after that it wasn't as much as I thought.


----------



## Aina (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd like it, please. I always like to know where my money is going, and I'm sure I can mod it for other pets too if that's ok.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Why I didn't do this last night, I have no idea. 

Here is the link to the spreadsheet.


Dave

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0Y4RITLP


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 16, 2009)

That's so cool, my bunny expenses are pretty easy to track though, about 36 euro every two months. Unless I need a vet unexpectantly which I never have.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL! good idea to get rid of the evidence!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so glad I take care of all the bills here. My husband has no idea of how much I spend on the rabbits. I doubt he would care, but I bet his jaw would drop.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 16, 2009)

Patti i keep my hubby in the dark cause if he had any idea, except with Sooty being put to sleep, he would never let me have any animals in this house,lol


----------



## Flashy (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, there's that daring part of me that REALLY wants to know and another sensible part of me that doesn't.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't wanna know! With the organic vegetables and cranberries, the Oxbow feed and hay, and fresh organic herbs, their grocery bill is higher than mine! 

Only the best for my babies! I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2009)

With 16 bunny's I was impressed that I only spent around $800 last year.


----------



## BethM (Apr 16, 2009)

I mostly keep Jason in the dark. He buys litter, hay, and pellets.
I buy veggies, plus I'm the main toy-purchaser, and I pay for stuff like new pens or cage furniture, or books, etc. If he knew how much I spent, he'd freak. Sometimes with a big project, I'll pay for part of it from the joint account, and the rest from my personal money. 

(For my litter box project, the new litter boxes were a joint purchase. I paid for the new storage containers and trash can and such.)

I paid for all the stuff in the first aid/readiness kit. Somehow, Jason doesn't care about keeping things on hand, in case they're needed on short notice or in the middle of the night.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2009)

HAHAHA I don't hide from hubby. Both of us know what is spent.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 17, 2009)

I dont think i hide it as much as i just dont divulge the information to him, but again he has never asked,lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I dont think i hide it as much as i just dont divulge the information to him, but again he has never asked,lol.


Don't ask, don't tell!:biggrin2:


----------



## DazyDaizee (Apr 17, 2009)

haha, really cool, but I just got my credit card bill from my last rabbit's extensive vet care.. Let's just say I'm more than double your current total for the past month alone.. and that's on vet care alone. I really don't want to know.. but it would be smart to keep track!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2009)

I am keeping track so when I discover a way to get my rabbits social security cards I can claim them on my taxes!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 17, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am keeping track so when I discover a way to get my rabbits social security cards I can claim them on my taxes!


wouldnt that be nice to be able to claim vet bills, food , bedding and all that jazz at tax time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2009)

After all they are family!


----------



## Zoomom (Apr 17, 2009)

That's an interesting idea, I might try to modify it for all my pets. Like the others, part of me doesn't want to know, but on the other hand, maybe it would help me streamline my expenses.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 17, 2009)

Dave i agree i think we need to rally all people who own animals together and get this passed,lol


----------



## BethM (Apr 18, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I dont think i hide it as much as i just dont divulge the information to him, but again he has never asked,lol.
> ...


That's really how it is at my house, too. Jason never asks how much I spend on bunny stuff, and I don't tell him, most of the time.


----------



## kmc5 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would love this!! I have so many pets, wide variety with different diet and bedding needs and so on. I use a notebook and its annoying! I bet I could adapt a page to each species of pets I have. 

kmcovill @ yahoo. com 



Thanks!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 19, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Patti i keep my hubby in the dark cause if he had any idea, except with Sooty being put to sleep, he would never let me have any animals in this house,lol



I have developed the habit of "telling fibs" 

for ex. Gloria'a mandatory vet vist post adoption is paid for by the shelter (lie)

I won't let himJim goto the vet with me or if he does I tell him that there is no need for him to come in 
if he does come in I some how relay to the receptionist not to say the bill amount out loud ( I wink at her and make faces LOL)
Actually rabbits have made me dishonest ; I never was this way before rabbits and vet care

I'm not proud of it; I think that it's wrong but necessary


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 19, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> With 16 bunny's I was impressed that I only spent around $800 last year.



I spent over $600.00 on one dental visit.

Iorder 6 critical cares at a time , 70 lbs of hay at a time , BBT , litter etc. etc etc etc etc

Imust spend thousands


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am keeping track so when I discover a way to get my rabbits social security cards I can claim them on my taxes!
> ...


Not really than you would have the bad pet owners lining up to claim them even though they don't do anything for them. :X


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 19, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Patti i keep my hubby in the dark cause if he had any idea, except with Sooty being put to sleep, he would never let me have any animals in this house,lol
> ...




I wouldn't look at it as "telling fibs", you are preventing unnecessary stress and worryfor him to have to deal with, buy dealing with ityourself. Thus making his life a little bit less stressful and a lot calmer.


----------



## kmc5 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's amazing how pet owners manage to learn to lie to their spouses, lol. My hubby didn't know that the rescue rabbit cost me $250 and the rescue iguana -- hmmm, I cant bring myself to say how much she cost me, lol. 

The free pets and rescue pets sure do cost a lot don't they!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 19, 2009)

If everyone elses spouse is like mine, they know.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> If everyone elses spouse is like mine, they know.:biggrin2:


Mine knows and agrees. :nerves1Still scares at times.


----------

